# Peeing Blood



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

My roomate just came to me and told me she sometimes pees blood. She has a pain often in which she thinks are her kidneys. She is not on birth control pills so it is not breakthrough bleeding and she is not frequently sexuality active. Anyone know what may be wrong?


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Good grief....tell her to get to a doctor. She may have kidney stones that are tiny right now and irritating that area. If she waits to pass a big one; that is PAIN!! Or she could have a urinary tract infection that gets harder and harder to treat.


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

She mentioned it has happened around the same time last year but does not happen all the time. They did a urine test then and it reveiled nothing. She is wonderinf if the cold have anything to do with it? She is a very tiny girl.


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

They should check her again. 2 months ago I went to the Emergency room thinking there was something really wrong with me because I was in excruciating pain and peeing blood big time. Although I gave a sample that was beet red, they said that the tests didn't show blood in my urine. They asked if I was on my period-which I haven't had in over 10 years due to a hysterectomy. Okay then...I told them to check it again and they did. They then told me I had a raging bladder infection(nothing new to me) and I might have passed a stone.


----------

